# Autosmart trim ultra



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

So thanks to dawn for giving me this stuff to try! Any advise? I understand it needs 4 hours to dry and cure? How long can I expect to see outta a coat and what water behaviour does it tend to have? Is it an alternative to more expensive products like c4 etc? Or the dodo juice trim kits?


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

You need to apply it very thinly and evenly using a piece of sponge cut into a square or get one of the proper Autosmart dressing sponges which are shaped just right for applying dressings. After applying allow at least 4 hours before letting the treated area get wet. Its for plastics only so dont use it on tyres or window rubbers. Also clean the area to be treated prior to application. Isopropyl Alcohol (IPA/Panel Wipe) is excellent for removing any old dressings and silicones that may be on there.

Its a little more tricky to use and takes a bit longer than traditional dressings but the results are worth it as if its applyed correctly it will last months and months. I used it on my old MR2 plastic trim around a year ago and it still looked good yesterday when i sold the car. The trick is to make sure you clean the area properly before applying so it can soak in and bond to the plastics.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Yes it's good but wear some gloves dont apply much when i do my spring machine up with steve from wath on van all the trim well be wearing this.
It's great on certain plastics like old corsa when they have gone grey it soaks it in.And last's as the doctor as said for month's it's not what i use alot but it as it's time and place.When dryed it is like the trim as a layer rather than a sheen if that makes sence.Dont get it on paint work though as it is a bugger to get off apc shifts it though with a good rub.
But overall yes a very good product


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Sounds like good stuff have to get me some of this! What size does it come in? Just apply and leave?


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

5ltr's probally last 100year on single car use little goes a very long way


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

I love this stuff, used it on the trim of the Pug when we had it. I applied this in June last year and in January when it was written off it was still black! :thumb: I got a sample of it and that will last me ages, no need for 5 liters unless you use it everyday.

The Doctor - I've used it on the tyres before and it gave good results...why do you say it can't be used?


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

The Doctor said:


> dont use it on tyres or window rubbers.


Is this just due to it's make up?

What sort of effect would it have on the rubbers for example


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

GJM said:


> Is this just due to it's make up?
> 
> What sort of effect would it have on the rubbers for example


Hi, it wont do any harm but wont look as good as something like Highstyle would on tyres.

Its intended for faded plastics rather than rubber.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I was a little disappointed with it tbh, but only because I'm used to the outstanding beading from my dodo juice trim sealant, and my trims are not faded.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Try it on faded trim James, it lasted months on the Pug :thumb:


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

The Doctor said:


> Hi, it wont do any harm but wont look as good as something like Highstyle would on tyres.
> 
> Its intended for faded plastics rather than rubber.


Thanks, I've not used it on rubber myself, only plastics but just wondered due to it's make up


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

maggi133 said:


> I was a little disappointed with it tbh, but only because I'm used to the outstanding beading from my dodo juice trim sealant, and my trims are not faded.


Both totally different products really.

On trim thats already 'good' then id expect the Dodo product to be more suited to the job.

Trim Ultra is really aimed more towards restoring badly faded/problem plastics such as the large wheel arches on Ford KA's etc.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah I realise, I was just hoping for a little beading was all :lol: 

Not got any faded trim though


----------

